# pain in clitoris or urethra?



## swissmiss2584

I just had my baby the 27th of July and just started to notice a pain the past few day either in my clitoris or urethra. I can't really tell. It doesn't hurt when I pee and I don't feel the pain all the time. The pain comes and goes and kinda comes in surges. I feel it when I am sitting on the toilet.

My midwife did use a catheter after birth because I was swollen and couldn't pee. I also had a long pushing phase.

Any suggestions? Is it normal?


----------



## whalemilk

Hmm since it doesn't get worse when you pee I wonder if it could be referred pain from your pubic bone, which is right above that? When mine hurts (and it hurts a lot right now) it radiates through that whole front area and into my crotch.


----------



## kltroy

I had a very strong - moderately painful - "don't touch me" feeling in my clitoris for the first 2 weeks after having my daughter. It felt very hyperstimulated and unpleasant. I think maybe a nerve got tugged on during the birth? I also had a very brief catheter early in my pushing phase (my bladder was full and was preventing the baby from descending, so they drained it for me) and I have no idea if the two are related. All I can tell you is that the feeling, along with a multitude of other minor ills, was much better after 2 weeks. Hang in there, mama! And congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## PookieMom

I had this too after ds and chalked it up to the catheter.


----------



## zoeyzoo

I never had a catheter or any intervention while in labor but do get a mild pain in that area. I thought it was the PC muscles were weak from the birth (they control pee too).


----------



## swissmiss2584

The catheter was used after the birth and I could feel it when she inserted it and took it out. My mom said that it could have scratched me. I'm taking probiotics and cranberry pills incase it's an infection.

I feel it most when I'm sitting on the toilet and finish peeing and then do a kegel but it doesn't hurt when I do a kegel while not on the toilet.

It feels like a bee sting.


----------



## mwherbs

I have had a pain like you describe- I think it was nerve pain -- I use saint john'swort oil on the area as well as along the pelvis and spine-- it helps not curative - I would even get the pain suddenly when walking or driving -it eventually diminished and I rarely get a pain like that anymore, occasionally I get a bout of it and go to the chiropractor because my hips are out, after birth until my connective tissue got firmer it didn't help
- but since you had a catheter I would want to rule out a UTI- and I would suggest you call your midwife and find out when she can see you...


----------



## Halfasianmomma

I had DD on July 12th, and had a long pushing phase like you, as well as a catheter after she was out.

The clitoris pain you describe was pretty overwhelming for me (enough to bring tears to my eyes), and came when I used the bathroom, or when I tried to do Kegels. It has slowly subsided but I still get it sometimes. My grandmother, who was a midwife in Viet-Nam, suggested that instead of taking sitz baths, I buy a detachable showerhead and aim the water on my parts on a light setting. I do this for 5 to 10 minutes every day. It's really helped heal the small tears and slowly bring back normal feeling to my perenium and clitoris. It's not back to normal (I'm only 4 weeks postpartum mind you), but I can tell it'll go away eventually.

HTH!


----------



## marrymeflyfree

I had pain in my clitoris after birth as well which didn't totally resolve until 7-8 weeks postpartum. Similar to what you described, I could really feel it when I sat on the toilet - especially when peeing. Something about the urine stream putting pressure on it, in my case. It felt like it was heavy and falling down, if that makes sense.

I think for me it was related to the muscles/ligaments supporting it. My best guess is that they were stretched and strained when she crowned (my only real pain during pushing her out was just to the left of my clitoris - I kept thinking, "Oh no! Not THAT part! I like that part!") I mentioned it to the midwife at my pp checkup - she said 'kegel, kegel, kegel every time you nurse, then kegel some more!'.

Edited to add: I also had two quick-caths during labor...both times because the babe's head was on my urethra and blocking urine flow.


----------



## Tellera

I read a thread awhile back about this and a few folks mentioned that it had to do with low estrogen levels post-birth. That once they start going back up the clitoral pain should go away.


----------

